# Fifth Gear



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

New series of fifth gear starts at 8 tonight on the discovery channel if anyone is interested :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice but dont have the Discovery Channel.

Then i dont watch any tv baring DR Who and such as this... oh well.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Watched it but that bloody butler henderson does my head in.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I really like her, she's a bit nuts. I like people that are a bit nuts because they're also quite interesting usually.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Plus wheeler dealers is new 2000


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously! some people must be on drugs, VBH is a goddess!!
followed her round Knockhill like some hormonal puppy at the BTTC, upper class, dirty laugh and can drive like a star!
What's not to love ?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Love Fifth Gear & Wheeler Dealers both.

Unfortunately my TV connection is off due to kids' exams.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

The BMW bike was amazing on fifth gear. Althoug i love fifth gear and top gear I find the below more interesting:

Fast and Loud
Kounting Kars
Texas Car wars
Street outlaws
Strippers: Cash for cars

All on either History channel (no idea why) or Discovery.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

not in my discovery channel :S


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> Seriously! some people must be on drugs, VBH is a goddess!!
> followed her round Knockhill like some hormonal puppy at the BTTC, upper class, dirty laugh and can drive like a star!
> What's not to love ?


............that pathetic stupied fake laugh .


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Fast and Loud isn't currently on - season ended but will be back soon hopefully


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I do like Fifth Gear, nice to watch a show that's actually about cars, not only that but cars that a lot of people may be able to actually own !


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Same as .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, me too


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Look out for the corrado feature tonight, I feature in it. How much I don't know


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you the guy sat in the Corrado with the hat on?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

not quite, that was the guy I used to work with, I was the one putting the exhaust probe in the car and strapping it down, etc. They only showed footage from milbrook, nothing from the day we went to Birmingham to do the before run.


----------

